# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Dtection du bpm d'une musique sur iphone

## IBoB46

Bonjour  tous!  ::): 
Trouver des informations sur la dtection de bpm c'est quasi mission impossible pour un novice en Objective-C... Les seules parties des rponses que j'ai pu trouver sont sur stackOverflow avec l'utilisation de Frameworks sans doc/ sans tuto...
Donc dans ce post je vais vous expliquer ce que j'aimerai faire en esprant que certains d'entre vous dj bien clairs sur le sujet me donnent des pistes solides afin de dvelopper mon application.

Je veux donc:
1) "Aller chercher" un musique dans la bibliothque musicale d'un iphone donn
2) Analyser le bpm de cette musique.

Dit comme a,.. a me parait tellement simple x)

Merci d'avance  tous ceux qui m'apporterons des lments de rponse pour la partie 1) ou 2) ^^

----------


## foetus

Je suis curieux  ::mrgreen::  mais je voudrais savoir 1) ce qu'est le BPM 2) comment tu le calcules  ::weird::   ::weird:: 

Parce que si c'est bien ce que je pense, tu ne peux ni
1) Le calculer de faon simple.
Un calcul simple c'est la longueur d'un morceau: on dumpe le nombre de chunks, on le multiplie par la longueur en secondes d'un chunk et on fait attention au dernier qui peut tre tronqu

2) Avoir cette information dans les tags du morceau (oui je pense  un truc sale  ::wow::  dumper les tags et chercher les informations "_ la main_")
Dj que le gens renseignent trop peu le nom de lartiste et le titre du morceau alors renseigner le BPM  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Donc, oui utiliser une librairie open-source me semble une bonne solution. Sinon en son, je ne connais que OpenAL  ::whistle::

----------


## IBoB46

Battement Par Minute  ::mrgreen:: 
En gros c'est ce qu'on pourrait dfinir comme le rythme de la musique (souvent associ a la batterie).

Oui bien videment quand je dis que je cherche une solution c'est  travers un framework ou autre librairie mconnue!!  ::mouarf:: 

Je sais que a serait du suicide de faire un algorithme qui analyse le spectre du morceau  ::ptdr:: 
Donc  ta connaissance openAL permet l'analyse du BPM?  ::calim2:: 

*EDIT: J'ai trouv a... Mais ca me fait toujours aussi mal aux yeux 
*http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...les-and-openal

----------

